# Led Watch Circuit Diagrama



## Shifty_Shew (Feb 27, 2011)

Hello all in the watch forum.....here I am arriving as a newby with my first question.

My interest lies in LED watches where I have a small collection of three workers and 6-8 none working bezels and modules of various shapes and sizes.

I have repaired one watch by checking the crystal output on oscilloscope and changing this out so was pretty pleased with myself.

Can anyone adivise on where I can find schematics or circuit diagrams?

Thanks in advance.....


----------



## wolfman (Oct 25, 2010)

Shifty_Shew said:


> Hello all in the watch forum.....here I am arriving as a newby with my first question.
> 
> My interest lies in LED watches where I have a small collection of three workers and 6-8 none working bezels and modules of various shapes and sizes.
> 
> ...


Welcome to the Forum Shifty Shew. I recently needed help with an old 1970s LED watch of mine, and another member Azimuth was extremely helpful.

Good luck

wolfman


----------



## sam. (Mar 24, 2010)

No idea i'm afraid,but good luck!,and welcome to :rltb:

Sam.


----------



## Chromejob (Jul 28, 2006)

Your question may get more eyeballs if you post it in the Electric watches or Tinkerers' Corner forums ... not everyone monitors the Introduce Yourself section. :sly:


----------



## Shifty_Shew (Feb 27, 2011)

David Spalding said:


> Your question may get more eyeballs if you post it in the Electric watches or Tinkerers' Corner forums ... not everyone monitors the Introduce Yourself section. :sly:


Grand - thanks for your responses and advice.


----------



## azimuth_pl (Aug 17, 2009)

basicly... schematics are not available for LED watches except a handful or top-shelf watches like the Pulsar, Omega, Synchronar.

most LED watches used 3-5 "ebauches" modules produced in millions by semi-conductor companies.

only some of these modules are repairable by changing the quartz crystal or fixing wirebonds with silver epoxy.


----------



## Shifty_Shew (Feb 27, 2011)

azimuth_pl said:


> basicly... schematics are not available for LED watches except a handful or top-shelf watches like the Pulsar, Omega, Synchronar.
> 
> most LED watches used 3-5 "ebauches" modules produced in millions by semi-conductor companies.
> 
> only some of these modules are repairable by changing the quartz crystal or fixing wirebonds with silver epoxy.


----------



## Shifty_Shew (Feb 27, 2011)

Thanks Azimuth, appreciate the feedback. Have fixed two now with crystal changes. Cheers


----------

